# PHP script per JAVASCRIPT starten



## volker pakutelli (6. August 2003)

hi
dumme frage, aber ich hab halt echt keinen plan von javascript... mein javascript soll unter bestimmten umständen einfach ein PHP script aufrufen bzw. einige PHP befehle ausführen

danke für eventuelle antworten


----------



## vogtländer (6. August 2003)

Javascript soll einige PHP-Befehle ausführen? Das wird dir nicht gelingen. Du kannst lediglich mit JS ein ganzes PHP-Script starten, das sieht aber genauso aus, als würdest du eine HTML-Datei aufrufen:

this.location.replace("bla.php");

Mehr wird nicht gehen, außer dass du Parameter übergeben kannst.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## volker pakutelli (6. August 2003)

danke, das sollte schicken ;-)


----------



## wolfgang_s (8. August 2003)

Hallo!

da gibts schon noch andere Möglichkeiten.

beispiel

<a href="javascript:tues()">


function tues()
{
x=new Image()
x.src="deinephpdatei.php"
}


dabei machst du dir die dummheit des Browsers zu nutze. 

bei der zuweisung an das image weiss der Browser nicht was er da anfordert. wenn ers merkt ists zu spät, und das script ist ausgeführt.

cu


----------



## volker pakutelli (8. August 2003)

auch janz nett, aber funktioniert schon. danke!!


----------

